# Frozen sand fleas?



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anyone use frozen sand fleas? I have an upcoming trip planned and sand fleas are scarce in the area. I just came across a site that sells frozen fleas and was wondering if anyone has any experience with them. I am sure they are not as good as fresh, but something is better than nothing. Thanks in advance. :fishing:


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

Also gulp makes sand fleas, never used myself, but heard they work in a pinch!!
If your targeting pompano the locals are subsituting with clams & catchen!!


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ive seen em here in the bait stores. Save your money on the shipping and pick em up here. Clams have been working to like some of the others have been saying


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Been to the surf here 3 times this week and the fleas were there to get ....
but even Walmart now has frozen fleas however never fished with them
as always watch the waters edge and get alot every trip


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

They usually fall right off the hook. Perry's in Murrells Inlet sometimes has live fleas. I would either get the real deal or fish shrimp and clams.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*Blanched sand fleas*

Fresh is always better, but you can make your own. Get a pot of water boiling, dump them in, and count four seconds. IMMEDIATELY dump the pot through a strainer and dump them in ice water. If you freeze them raw, they'll crack; anything longer and they'll go mushy. Strain again out of the icewater, put them in Ziplocs and freeze.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey Sand flea ,
thank you will have to try that as some days we get alot I mean alot of
fleas which we put back and leave for another day....Buy now I try to free some and
see how they work for bait.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I will pretty sure I will go with fresh shrimp and clams. But I did see where I could get blanched sand fleas. So we will just have to see. I have a sand flea rake, however, there just don't seem to be many fleas to be had in Hilton Head.


----------



## jeff18 (Mar 27, 2010)

good luck buddy:beer::fishing::beer:


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Jeff, I read where you are going down to Springmaid this weekend. Good luck to you as well. Make sure you post a report. Looking forward to hooking up with you.


----------

